# Stuff and Things > COVID & VACCINES >  Small Pox Vials Discovered in a Merck Facility

## East of the Beast

https://www.tiktok.com/@1crazyazzwhi...22521932352773

it's a legit link to a tiktok post.I promise. Click on the vid to get full view and report

----------

Lone Gunman (11-22-2021),Old Ridge Runner (11-21-2021)

----------


## Old Ridge Runner

I read about it a couple of days ago on my news feed.  It's just one thing after another, it could be time to shut these labs down.

----------

12icer (11-21-2021),East of the Beast (11-21-2021)

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

Good show        @East of the Beast . 

QM has taught you well!  :Thumbsup20: 

And look... the coverup has begun 

Vials marked "smallpox" contained virus used in vaccine, not smallpox virus, CDC finds - CNN

Ignore the coverup story.  We all must fear.  So, again, good job on making that happen.

----------


## East of the Beast

> Good show    @East of the Beast . 
> 
> QM has taught you well!


He is my mentor :Bow:

----------


## Traddles

Merck is a ~$48B company and did not develop (or AFAIK, produce) a Covid vaccine. They probably have scores or hundreds facilities across multiple countries. Why is this news piece in the Covid forum. A prelude for _guilt-by-association-attacking_ Merck's anti-viral Molnupiravir?

As for "labs" having samples of small pox virus, think things through a little, please! Vaccination against small pox stopped being routine in the US in the early 1970s (I DDGed it). That means a very large percentage of Americans were not vaccinated (probably a majority). It also means that stockpiles of small pox vaccine the US may have retained are long expired and were probably destroyed. So in the event of small pox being used as a bio-weapon: the US has a very large population of vulnerable people; the US has no vaccine stockpile; a new vaccine would probably have to be developed from scratch. *IOW, having samples of small pox virus would be foundational to responding to a bio-weapon attack using small pox.*

----------


## Gator Monroe

Cold War Era shit is being found almost daily

----------


## East of the Beast

BUT...the point is ..THEY WERE NOT SUPPOSED TO BE THERE!

----------

Old Ridge Runner (11-22-2021)

----------


## East of the Beast

> Good show        @East of the Beast . 
> 
> QM has taught you well! 
> 
> And look... the coverup has begun 
> 
> Vials marked "smallpox" contained virus used in vaccine, not smallpox virus, CDC finds - CNN
> 
> Ignore the coverup story.  We all must fear.  So, again, good job on making that happen.


I report you decide. I don't care what you believe.Interesting you run to the most duplicitous news organization in the world to find a refutation.

----------


## East of the Beast

The CDC knob polishers are out in force.Predictable

----------

Old Ridge Runner (11-22-2021)

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> I report you decide. I don't care what you believe.Interesting you run to the most duplicitous news organization in the world to find a refutation.


Tiktok... the premier site for honest conservative news .
 :Smiley ROFLMAO: 
Your tiktok video was from MSM....looks like the peacock.


Try again QM Jr.
That wasn't scary enough.

----------


## East of the Beast

> Tiktok... the premier site for honest conservative news .


The newscast was not by tik tok and you know it.But I also know that's all you've got.

----------

Old Ridge Runner (11-22-2021)

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> The newscast was not by tik tok and you know it.But I also know that's all you've got.


It was by MSM. NBC

----------


## Gator Monroe

Nobody likes a Turd Party Socially Liberal "True Liberal" Snob ?

----------

Old Ridge Runner (11-22-2021)

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> The CDC knob polishers are out in force.Predictable


Your video mentioned CDC several times. You are flailing.

----------


## El Guapo

> BUT...the point is ..THEY WERE NOT SUPPOSED TO BE THERE!


You are correct sir. Smallpox is completely eradicated. The only place it exists is in one or two storage facilities in the _world_. I remember this because decades ago there was discussion in the media about the morality of simply destroying the remaining samples, because that would in effect be it's _extinction_.  
 So no, people. There is no 'need to defend' from a 'smallpox attack' coming from *anywhere*, unless it's from the CDC itself.

----------

East of the Beast (11-22-2021),Lone Gunman (11-22-2021),Old Ridge Runner (11-22-2021)

----------


## crayons

I didn't wanna start another thread but making folks aware
of such things may stop or slow down these type of actions
by the global cornholed bloated bureaucracy. This is a well
documented report. 

*Smallpox: Threat or False Flag? A Telling Timeline*

On November 16, 2021, it was reported that 15 vials of smallpox (variola) were found at Mercks North Wales, PA laboratory in a freezer. While many people are panicking about smallpox being used as a bioweapon to unleash on Americans, as Bill Gates suggested just a couple weeks ago, the real question is  were there really vials found, or is this to invoke panic, siphon off another slush fund, and potentially prep for a future false flag event as another cover story to build the human enslavement system the globalists so desire?

Whether this is an impending false flag or a future event they wish to roll out, the timeline below paints a very interesting picture, especially the fact that the FDA has had several recent approvals of both vaccines and drug treatments for smallpox under the guise of bioterrorism, and continues to add the smallpox vaccines to its Strategic National Stockpile. Furthermore, this isnt the first time that smallpox vials were allegedly found outside of the CDC.

There's a "whole lot more" here @ Smallpox: Threat or False Flag? A Telling Timeline - coreysdigs.com

----------


## WhoKnows

> Good show        @East of the Beast . 
> 
> QM has taught you well! 
> 
> And look... the coverup has begun 
> 
> Vials marked "smallpox" contained virus used in vaccine, not smallpox virus, CDC finds - CNN
> 
> Ignore the coverup story.  We all must fear.  So, again, good job on making that happen.


From the article: "Vials found at a vaccine research facility in Pennsylvania that were marked "smallpox" contained virus used to make the vaccine and not the virus that causes the disease, the US Centers for Disease Control and Prevention reported Thursday."

LMAO WHAT??? 

Thank goodness! It's not the virus that causes disease!! Only the one that is used to make the vaccine!! 

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...wow...what was that line in "Tropic Thunder"? Something about going full retard?

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> From the article: "Vials found at a vaccine research facility in Pennsylvania that were marked "smallpox" contained virus used to make the vaccine and not the virus that causes the disease, the US Centers for Disease Control and Prevention reported Thursday."
> 
> LMAO WHAT??? 
> 
> Thank goodness! It's not the virus that causes disease!! Only the one that is used to make the vaccine!! 
> 
> BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...wow...what was that line in "Tropic Thunder"? Something about going full *retard*?


Saved for posterity  :Smiley ROFLMAO: 

Yes... "retard" is the appropriate word. Congrats.... "Doctor"  :Smiley ROFLMAO: 

PlaySkool+Mr.+Potato+Head+Parts+%u002527n+Pieces+Dr.+Spud.jpg


Take a moment, "Doctor", and think of a response that will do some damage control for your already laughable reputation.

----------


## WhoKnows

> Saved for posterity 
> 
> Yes... "retard" is the appropriate word. Congrats.... "Doctor" 
> 
> PlaySkool+Mr.+Potato+Head+Parts+%u002527n+Pieces+Dr.+Spud.jpg
> 
> 
> Take a moment, "Doctor", and think of a response that will do some damage control for your already laughable reputation.


I'd try to explain it to you, but you have the intellect of a gnat. I won't waste me time.

And once again, my forum name is not "Doctor". Please use the name on my Avatar thanks.

----------


## Lone Gunman

> You are correct sir. Smallpox is completely eradicated. The only place it exists is in one or two storage facilities in the _world_. I remember this because decades ago there was discussion in the media about the morality of simply destroying the remaining samples, because that would in effect be it's _extinction_.  
>  So no, people. There is no 'need to defend' from a 'smallpox attack' coming from *anywhere*, unless it's from the CDC itself.


that begs the question, why has bill gates been talking about it and suggesting there may be an outbreak, lately?

Bill Gates warns of smallpox terror attacks as he seeks research funds | The Independent

----------


## Wildrose

> Good show        @East of the Beast . 
> 
> QM has taught you well! 
> 
> And look... the coverup has begun 
> 
> Vials marked "smallpox" contained virus used in vaccine, not smallpox virus, CDC finds - CNN
> 
> Ignore the coverup story.  We all must fear.  So, again, good job on making that happen.


And another budding conspiracy theory goes down in flames.  

snoopy-and-the-red-baron-kristin-elmquist.jpg

----------


## Wildrose

> Merck is a ~$48B company and did not develop (or AFAIK, produce) a Covid vaccine. They probably have scores or hundreds facilities across multiple countries. Why is this news piece in the Covid forum. A prelude for _guilt-by-association-attacking_ Merck's anti-viral Molnupiravir?
> 
> As for "labs" having samples of small pox virus, think things through a little, please! Vaccination against small pox stopped being routine in the US in the early 1970s (I DDGed it). That means a very large percentage of Americans were not vaccinated (probably a majority). It also means that stockpiles of small pox vaccine the US may have retained are long expired and were probably destroyed. So in the event of small pox being used as a bio-weapon: the US has a very large population of vulnerable people; the US has no vaccine stockpile; a new vaccine would probably have to be developed from scratch. *IOW, having samples of small pox virus would be foundational to responding to a bio-weapon attack using small pox.*


Exactly but that's not what they want to hear or believe.

----------


## Wildrose

> BUT...the point is ..THEY WERE NOT SUPPOSED TO BE THERE!


According to whom exactly?

----------


## Wildrose

> I report you decide. I don't care what you believe.Interesting you run to the most duplicitous news organization in the world to find a refutation.


How many more sources would be necessary?




> Testing has now shown they contained vaccinia, a virus that's related to the variola virus that causes smallpox. Vaccinia virus is used to make smallpox vaccine and is the origin of the word "vaccine."



No smallpox material found in vials.

----------


## WhoKnows

> How many more sources would be necessary?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No smallpox material found in vials.


LOL...omg...

----------


## QuaseMarco

> He is my mentor





> The CDC knob polishers are out in force.Predictable


I haven't even posted in this thread yet my name is coming up. Posted by a tormented poster who thinks he will be able to stay here because he became a DONOR. Keep being nasty Mr Donor ..... your not making a lot of friends. 

 My first run in with this miscreant was when he melted down thinking he was going to be banned.
He was close to having an nervous breakdown online. 

 Pitiful.......................

----------


## Wildrose

> I haven't even posted in this thread yet my name is coming up. Posted by a tormented poster who thinks he will be able to stay here because he became a DONOR. Keep being nasty Mr Donor ..... your not making a lot of friends. 
> 
>  My first run in with this miscreant was when he melted down thinking he was going to be banned.
> He was close to having an nervous breakdown online. 
> 
>  Pitiful.......................


I've known Ish well over a decade, he has lost his temper with chronic stupidity a few times but he's never even remotely come close to a mental melt down.

How about sticking to the topic, the thread isn't about him?

----------


## Wildrose

> LOL...omg...


Congrats, certainly the most sensible thing you've typed this month.

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> I haven't even posted in this thread yet my name is coming up. Posted by a tormented poster *who thinks he will be able to stay here because he became a DONOR*. Keep being nasty Mr Donor ..... your not making a lot of friends. 
> 
>  My first run in with this miscreant was when he melted down thinking he was going to be banned.
> He was close to having an nervous breakdown online. 
> 
>  Pitiful.......................


Fuck you. You threaten to ban me? You write like you have some inside information. So..go to hell. 

You say I only donate so that I don't get banned? Your lies have convinced me that I must stop my donations in order to prove you wrong. If I'm only here because of my small donations, I'd rather not be. I thought I was giving to be fair...because I use the resources of the forum.. not to buy my way in. 

So now you are a fucking liar, you pathetic moron. Oh...and did I mention?  FUCK YOU, ASSHOLE.

I'm done with you addressing me as "Fed poster" too, as though I am a Biden government agent.  I'm not making friends, you say?  Fuck no.... not when you have spread lies that I work for Biden or Fauci or big pharma.

----------


## crayons

> Exactly but that's not what they want to hear or believe.


I already figured all this out, so >>> Who's they?

----------


## crayons

Lets add a natural smallpox antidote here for informational
purposes as well >>>

Herbal medicine used to treat smallpox in the 19th century found to halt viral replication in vitro

An old herbal remedy for treating smallpox that is thought to have been used by native Americans in the late 1800s has been rediscovered and found to kill the poxvirus. Smallpox has been eradicated, but the finding offers a possible treatment for poxvirus in the unlikely event of a bioterror attack or increased incidence of similar poxviruses such as monkey pox.

Smallpox ravaged human populations for thousands of years, but in 1796 Edward Jenner discovered that exposure to cowpox lesions could provide immunity to smallpox. This led to the creation of the first vaccine for a disease. It took some time, but in 1979 the World Health Organization officially declared that smallpox had been eradicated.

An extract of the pitcher plant Sarracenia purpurea halted viral replication

Historical sources suggest that in the 1800s, when smallpox still posed a serious threat, the Micmac native Americans of Nova Scotia treated the disease using a botanical infusion derived from the insectivorous plant Sarracenia purpurea, a species of >>> see much more
@ https://www.chemistryworld.com/news/redi...20.article

----------


## Wildrose

> I already figured all this out, so >>> Who's they?


Those proving PT Barnum was right.  The claims made in the Op's story were shown to be absolutely false, just more completely unsupportable fearmongering.

----------


## Wildrose

> Lets add a natural smallpox antidote here for informational
> purposes as well >>>
> 
> Herbal medicine used to treat smallpox in the 19th century found to halt viral replication in vitro
> 
> An old herbal remedy for treating smallpox that is thought to have been used by native Americans in the late 1800s has been rediscovered and found to kill the poxvirus. Smallpox has been eradicated, but the finding offers a possible treatment for poxvirus in the unlikely event of a bioterror attack or increased incidence of similar poxviruses such as monkey pox.
> 
> Smallpox ravaged human populations for thousands of years, but in 1796 Edward Jenner discovered that exposure to cowpox lesions could provide immunity to smallpox. This led to the creation of the first vaccine for a disease. It took some time, but in 1979 the World Health Organization officially declared that smallpox had been eradicated.
> 
> ...


And millions of people throughout the last thousand years or so treating smallpox with various herbal concoctions died of Small Pox while millions more managed to survive with horrible scars and organ damage that reduced heir lifespan.

----------


## Wildrose

> Lets add a natural smallpox antidote here for informational
> purposes as well >>>
> 
> Herbal medicine used to treat smallpox in the 19th century found to halt viral replication in vitro
> 
> An old herbal remedy for treating smallpox that is thought to have been used by native Americans in the late 1800s has been rediscovered and found to kill the poxvirus. Smallpox has been eradicated, but the finding offers a possible treatment for poxvirus in the unlikely event of a bioterror attack or increased incidence of similar poxviruses such as monkey pox.
> 
> Smallpox ravaged human populations for thousands of years, but in 1796 Edward Jenner discovered that exposure to cowpox lesions could provide immunity to smallpox. This led to the creation of the first vaccine for a disease. It took some time, but in 1979 the World Health Organization officially declared that smallpox had been eradicated.
> 
> ...


BTW your link is broken.

----------


## crayons

> And millions of people throughout the last thousand years or so treating smallpox with various herbal concoctions died of Small Pox while millions more managed to survive with horrible scars and organ damage that reduced heir lifespan.


You responded so fast, I know ya didn't even read the research at https://www.chemistryworld.com/news/...003420.article

I tell ya what >>> Any natural alternative you 'poo poo'?
I'll be stockin up on

----------


## Wildrose

> You responded so fast, I know ya didn't even read the research at https://www.chemistryworld.com/news/...003420.article
> 
> I tell ya what >>> Any natural alternative you 'poo poo'?
> I'll be stockin up on


I couldn't read your article because as I said the link went nowhere saying "article not found".

----------


## crayons

> I couldn't read your article because as I said the link went nowhere saying "article not found".


Too bad > So sad

----------


## Wildrose

> BTW your link is broken.


Now that we have a working link I was able to read the article.

Pretty good article that confirms what we've seen in Pharmacology and Biomedical Research showing some of the old Herbal remedies actually worked and modern research in those fields is beginning to show why they worked.

The single most used drug in the world, Aspirin was also originally an "herbal remedy".

This was ground breaking stuff when I was doing my undergrad and graduate work but at that time really still had miles to go but many companies and university labs were doing work on old herbal remedies that at least seemed to work according to historical documentation and were beginning to prove them up scientifically.

----------


## Wildrose

> You responded so fast, I know ya didn't even read the research at https://www.chemistryworld.com/news/...003420.article
> 
> I tell ya what >>> Any natural alternative you 'poo poo'?
> I'll be stockin up on


I didn't poopoo it because I couldn't read it.

https://www.chemistryworld.com/news/redi...20.article

That link remains broken.

----------


## Wildrose

> Too bad > So sad


Try checking your own links when you post them in the future if you actually want people to be able to read the cited material.

----------


## crayons

> Try checking your own links when you post them in the future if you actually want people to be able to read the cited material.


Link worked fer me >>> Yer bugged up pooter is Not my problem

----------


## Wildrose

> Link worked fer me >>> Yer bugged up pooter is Not my problem


No, your original link is still broken.  The second one you posted works.

----------


## QuaseMarco

> Fuck you. You threaten to ban me? You write like you have some inside information. So..go to hell. 
> 
> You say I only donate so that I don't get banned? Your lies have convinced me that I must stop my donations in order to prove you wrong. If I'm only here because of my small donations, I'd rather not be. I thought I was giving to be fair...because I use the resources of the forum.. not to buy my way in. 
> 
> So now you are a fucking liar, you pathetic moron. Oh...and did I mention?  FUCK YOU, ASSHOLE.
> 
> I'm done with you addressing me as "Fed poster" too, as though I am a Biden government agent.  I'm not making friends, you say?  Fuck no.... not when you have spread lies that I work for Biden or Fauci or big pharma.


This proves my case. You need help.

----------

phoenyx (11-23-2021),WhoKnows (11-23-2021)

----------


## phoenyx

> This proves my case. You need help.


He used the f word liberally in that one, so I reported it. Pretty much the only posts I report now have the f word in them, he fit the bill there.

----------

QuaseMarco (11-23-2021),WhoKnows (11-23-2021)

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> He used the f word liberally in that one, so I reported it. Pretty much the only posts I report now have the f word in them, he fit the bill there.


Agreed.  Reportable.
It was disrespectful to the forum.

But I meant every word of it . You and your mentor, QM, are just fear mongers... some combination of evil and idiocy.

----------


## phoenyx

> Agreed.  Reportable.
> It was disrespectful to the forum.



Sure. It was also disrespectful to QuaseMarco. I keep on providing evidence that insulting each other isn't going to accomplish anything good. And I'm certainly not saying that it's only coming from one side.

----------


## Trinnity

> I haven't even posted in this thread yet my name is coming up. Posted by a tormented poster who thinks he will be able to stay here because he became a DONOR. Keep being nasty Mr Donor ..... your not making a lot of friends. My first run in with this miscreant was when he melted down thinking he was going to be banned. He was close to having an nervous breakdown online. Pitiful.......................





> Fuck you. You threaten to ban me? You write like you have some inside information. So..go to hell. You say I only donate so that I don't get banned? Your lies have convinced me that I must stop my donations in order to prove you wrong. If I'm only here because of my small donations, I'd rather not be. I thought I was giving to be fair...because I use the resources of the forum.. not to buy my way in. So now you are a fucking liar, you pathetic moron. Oh...and did I mention?  FUCK YOU, ASSHOLE. I'm done with you addressing me as "Fed poster" too, as though I am a Biden government agent.  I'm not making friends, you say?  Fuck no.... not when you have spread lies that I work for Biden or Fauci or big pharma.





> This proves my case. You need help.


  FAIR WARNING *Call_me_Ishmael and QuaseMarco are thread banned. Do not respond to their posts*.

----------


## crayons

> Now that we have a working link I was able to read the article.
> 
> Pretty good article that confirms what we've seen in Pharmacology and Biomedical Research showing some of the old Herbal remedies actually worked and modern research in those fields is beginning to show why they worked.
> 
> The single most used drug in the world, Aspirin was also originally an "herbal remedy".
> 
> This was ground breaking stuff when I was doing my undergrad and graduate work but at that time really still had miles to go but many companies and university labs were doing work on old herbal remedies that at least seemed to work according to historical documentation and were beginning to prove them up scientifically.


Moving forward @ https://www.chemistryworld.com/news/...003420.article

They give you the recipe ""Botanical extract preparation""
that doesn't look hard >>> had to look up https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Astragalus_propinquus 
and we have echinacea here in TX  (used to call em purple dandelions) before I knew what they really were.
and Sarracenia purpurea is an interesting little(meat eater)
plant from right here in the U.S. https://www.sarracenia.com/faq/faq5538.html


Recipe about 4 paragraphs down at In Vitro Characterization of a Nineteenth-Century Therapy for Smallpox

----------

